# Mt Vernon Trail, Humpback Bridge



## MB1

Generally the MUTs around here are fairly safe. It is the exceptions that cause the problems.

Well, that plus the volume.

Here is a spot on the Mount Vernon Trail where it crosses the "Humpback Bridge" that has always been a problem. It is a narrow, twisted three way intersection with a big drop-off/climb. Now with construction going on it is even worse.

Cyclists are supposed to get off and walk across the bridge. Few do (we never have). 

You have some idea how busy the trail is riding but if you really want to see how busy it is, just stand there for a few minutes.

Be safe out there........


----------



## FatTireFred

fixie chick! (I think it's a chick)


----------



## Dave Hickey

I like the red fixie...I also like what's on the red fixie:thumbsup:


----------



## m_s

I really, really want to marry a cyclist. Just had an epiphany.


----------



## MB1

m_s said:


> I really, really want to marry a cyclist. Just had an epiphany.


Worked for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees

so, do people ever give you weird looks when you're standing there taking pictures of them?


----------



## MB1

Creakyknees said:


> so, do people ever give you weird looks when you're standing there taking pictures of them?


Riding on these MUTs you only have time to pay attention to things that might hurt you. Some fool standing off the trail playing with his camera is off most folks radar.


----------



## m_s

I bunny hop slowpokes.


----------



## stinkydub

*You even captured*

Rock Racing


----------



## MB1

*I guess I did.*



stinkydub said:


> Rock Racing


What/who is Rock Racing?


----------



## Fantino

*who is Rock*

They're the new bad boys on the American racing scene. I don't think she's actually on the team though.

http://www.rockracing.com/




___________________________________________
I thought this was going to be an over-the-line thread


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

I'd hate to have to pass a few people on that bridge. The whole sidewalk is what, about 4-5 feet wide with a wall on one side and drop off a curb into traffic on the other? No thanks.


----------



## mohair_chair

MB1 said:


> What/who is Rock Racing?


That one looks like the simplest jersey they make, which only costs $180. At that price, I didn't think I would ever see one on a recreational rider!


----------



## macalu

I ride that twice a day on my commute. In the dark in the mornings. Its worse heading south in the pm coming up that steep curve and trying to see whats coming. One day I went right over a double wide trailer hidden by the wall. The little kid thought it was a great trick. I'm lucky I didn't come down in the Parkway. Some days I lose my nerve and pull off around the bush by the memorial and come up the third way with the other wimps. I just get this vibe that somethings big and bad is coming at me fast around that curve. Now, with the work they are doing it is worse than ever. Worst of all, lately there's been this weird guy lurking around with a big camera. :yikes:


----------



## KWL

I can't wait for the bridge construction to be finished. The separated, wider trail is going to be so nice. Jim Moran told me about his pushing for this improvement years ago. And to think I probably will live to see it completed.


----------



## MB1

macalu said:


> .... *Best* of all, lately there's been this *handsome, distinguished gentleman* around with a big camera. :yikes:


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Slim Again Soon

*That's more cyclists...*

... than I see in a week of commuting!


----------



## knucklesandwich

I'm quite glad that's not part of my commute. There's some annoying spots on the Custis/W&OD but not as bad as the MV Trail. Why recreational "racers" even bother riding the trails around here is beyond me.


----------



## Scot_Gore

So....what's the construction?

Are they making the bike infastructure bigger, better, and easier to use?

Will thye be able to remove the "walk" requirement with some segregated ped lanes or anything like that?

Scot


----------



## biknben

Dave Hickey said:


> I like the red fixie...I also like what's on the red fixie:thumbsup:


That is also the first thing I noticed. I was scrolling down and stopped right there. :blush2:


----------



## Ridgetop

I'm guessing it's part of the reason we got a larger photo .


----------



## KWL

Scot_Gore said:


> So....what's the construction?
> 
> Are they making the bike infastructure bigger, better, and easier to use?
> 
> Will thye be able to remove the "walk" requirement with some segregated ped lanes or anything like that?
> 
> Scot


Humpback Bridge Brochure


----------



## seeborough

Chief, after _that_ title, cycling pictures are a bit of a letdown, no?
:cornut:


----------



## ToF

Wow looking at this I realize just how small my town is. I haven't seen that many cyclists all season put together. We don't have to worry much about big city MUT intersections. the biggest danger on my deserted MUT are feral cats lurking around, and panicking _towards_ my wheels instead of running away.


----------



## nate

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I'd hate to have to pass a few people on that bridge. The whole sidewalk is what, about 4-5 feet wide with a wall on one side and drop off a curb into traffic on the other? No thanks.


Yup. I think five feet wide is way too generous. There is room for a rider going each direction assuming no wide handlebars or huge riders. The only good thing is that the bridge is very short.

At the south end of the bridge, there is an on-ramp to the George Washington Parkway and I have seen many accidents there when someone tries to pull out into the Parkway or the second car in line thinks the first car is about to go and rear-ends the first one.

Edit: Looking at the brochure link in KWL's post, I see that the ramp and bridge have the highest accident rate on the Parkway.


----------



## nate

macalu said:


> I ride that twice a day on my commute. In the dark in the mornings. Its worse heading south in the pm coming up that steep curve and trying to see whats coming. One day I went right over a double wide trailer hidden by the wall. The little kid thought it was a great trick. I'm lucky I didn't come down in the Parkway. Some days I lose my nerve and pull off around the bush by the memorial and come up the third way with the other wimps. I just get this vibe that somethings big and bad is coming at me fast around that curve. Now, with the work they are doing it is worse than ever. Worst of all, lately there's been this weird guy lurking around with a big camera. :yikes:


When I ride it in the morning, I am heading south in the dark. It really stinks because of the car headlights though it's early enough that I usually don't see bikers going north until closer to the airport. (I'm guessing I see you sometimes and I definitely see KWL on a lot of my commutes).


----------



## lalahsghost

I love it! 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142271&stc=1&d=1222989455


----------



## macalu

MB1 said:


> Fixed it for you!


Oh, yeah. That's what I meant.


----------



## bas

nate said:


> Edit: Looking at the brochure link in KWL's post, I see that the ramp and bridge have the highest accident rate on the Parkway.


This is GENERALLY a result of hotties on the trail.

Car #1 trying to merge in for traffic decides to slow down.. Car #2 catches hot blonde on trail and takes a glance.

Car #1 stops suddenly.

Car #2 never knew what happened as he is still in la-la land.

Seen cars in accident after a hottie just went by..  Didn't take long to figure out!


----------

